# Leaked: Sigma 70mm f/2.8 DG MACRO | Art



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2018)

```
<p>Along with the 105mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art, it looks like Sigma will announce a 70mm f/2.8 DG Macro Art series lens.</p>
<p>Specifications and announcements can be expected some time in the next few days.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-33936 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma-2-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma-2-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma-2-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma-2-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_1-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_1-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_1-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_1-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_2-1-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_2-1-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_2-1-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_2-1-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_3-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_3-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_3-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/sigma_3-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 25, 2018)

Finally Sigma is updating their Macro lineup. Was waiting for Canon to launch an EF 60mm macro but now Sigma providing a good option for macro shooters. Whats worrying is that there is no focus scale and not sure if it will be weather sealed.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 25, 2018)

is this an art lens for sure?

because sigma teased somehow that they're working on a new telephoto DC DN lens a few days ago..
https://youtu.be/58Kf3qAlOvU


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm glad to see a new macro lens but I'd have preferred a new 150mm Macro Lens.
I'm not sure what 70mm was picked.
50mm would have had a more all round use. 
70mm for APS-C market?
I tend to find 70mm neither here not there as a focal length to work with.
Maybe its good for food / product photography.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 26, 2018)

The Sigma 150mm Macro with OS is a very nice lens. No need for replacement, but this new 70mm will be good for food photography and product shots.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

Besides being 70mm, but what will make this special? 2X? f/1.8? If both, I'm interested.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Besides being 70mm, but what will make this special? 2X? f/1.8? If both, I'm interested.



Not every new Sigma lens has to be "special" in some way. This one only has to be a nice sharp competitively-priced 70mm f/2.8 1:1 macro lens.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> Not every new Sigma lens has to be "special" in some way. This one only has to be a nice sharp competitively-priced 70mm f/2.8 1:1 macro lens.



I have to agree. I think my desire for a sharp 2:1 macro manifested itself.

With this announcement, it is not too surprising that the 105mm macro is $400 off.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2018)

New images have been posted and that lens still has extending barrel like old model. Quite a bit of disapointment since Nikon has been offering a Af-s 60mm Macro with weather sealing and internal focus since 2008.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> New images have been posted and that lens still has extending barrel like old model. Quite a bit of disapointment since Nikon has been offering a Af-s 60mm Macro with weather sealing and internal focus since 2008.



Please post a link or images. My Milvus 100 extends, so I can't complain about Sigma doing the same.

No OS or HSM on the lens barrel, either...hmm.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > New images have been posted and that lens still has extending barrel like old model. Quite a bit of disapointment since Nikon has been offering a Af-s 60mm Macro with weather sealing and internal focus since 2008.
> ...


I personally like to have lenses internally focus as there has been ingress of water drops while have used my camera in Western ghats. Its just personal prefrence based on the weather of my favourite place on earth to visit for macro photography. 
Here is the link:
http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2018/02/105mm-f14-dg-hsm-art70mm.html?m=1


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> I personally like to have lenses internally focus as there has been ingress of water drops while have used my camera in Western ghats. Its just personal prefrence based on the weather of my favourite place on earth to visit for macro photography.
> Here is the link:
> http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2018/02/105mm-f14-dg-hsm-art70mm.html?m=1



Thank you! So it does have AF. And a 49mm filter?


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 26, 2018)

at least it doesn't extend more than the hood..
and that focus limiter would be useful for normal shooting but OS would have been awesome in a macro lens


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I personally like to have lenses internally focus as there has been ingress of water drops while have used my camera in Western ghats. Its just personal prefrence based on the weather of my favourite place on earth to visit for macro photography.
> ...


Yes looks like it, but now a days 49mm filter thread is more common as more and more manufacturers are using it unlike in old days when it was predominantly Pentax who used it.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Yes looks like it, but now a days 49mm filter thread is more common as more and more manufacturers are using it unlike in old days when it was predominantly Pentax who used it.



But the old version has a 62mm filter, as does the Laowa 60mm f/2.8 2X. If the images are accurate, then there is an implication here that I do not have the knowledge to fathom.


----------



## noncho (Feb 26, 2018)

I still have the old Sigma 70 2.8, which is very good optically. It's noisy and not that fast focusing, but does it's job.
So I would not change it for a bit better, but still not OS lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 26, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Besides being 70mm, but what will make this special? 2X? f/1.8? If both, I'm interested.
> ...



...that is externally focusing like the EF 50mm f/2.5 compact macro. Ouch. 

Can someone tell me what that's a good thing? The EF-S 60mm and EF 100mm L and non-L are all internally focusing, are they not? Why does this Sigma need to telescope out so dramatically? 

- A


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 26, 2018)

Internally-focusing macros have to use strong focus breathing to focus down to 1:1 (let alone beyond), and it takes a bigger toll on transmission, too. For example, the Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, when it's at absolute 1:1, is actually about 72mm t/7.4. (Give-or-take for minor copy variation and specific shooting scenario; I haven't used the EF-S 60mm or non-L 100mm to have their measurements to hand.) Of course weight and cost also go up.

Externally-focusing macro lenses can go to whatever magnification you want without changing the actual focal length, and though of course light is lost as the lens extends, it's usually not actually as much of a loss as when the lens has to shift everything around internally. That's the benefit to simpler designs like this. So this Sigma probably stays at 70mm no matter what magnification you want, and likely gets no darker than t/5 or so.

It used to be that externally-focusing lenses also had less trouble with distortion, but these days that's mostly equalised.

All that said, I would expect the most likely reason for going for external focus is simply cost. Sigma have proven they can nail extremely demanding optics, but they are still somewhat obligated to keep their prices below first-party options. With Tamron undercutting them even further, I wouldn't be surprised if Sigma doubled down on their own penny-pinching.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 26, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> Internally-focusing macros have to use strong focus breathing to focus down to 1:1 (let alone beyond), and it takes a bigger toll on transmission, too. For example, the Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, when it's at absolute 1:1, is actually about 72mm t/7.4. (Give-or-take for minor copy variation and specific shooting scenario; I haven't used the EF-S 60mm or non-L 100mm to have their measurements to hand.) Of course weight and cost also go up.
> 
> Externally-focusing macro lenses can go to whatever magnification you want without changing the actual focal length, and though of course light is lost as the lens extends, it's usually not actually as much of a loss as when the lens has to shift everything around internally. That's the benefit to simpler designs like this. So this Sigma probably stays at 70mm no matter what magnification you want, and likely gets no darker than t/5 or so.
> 
> ...



A+. 8)


----------



## Tanispyre (Feb 26, 2018)

The old 70mm Sigma macro was one of the best short macros (short for me is < 100mm) optically I have ever used. Easily it out performed the Canon 50 F2.5, Nikon 60 F2.8, and the Tamron 60 mm F2 macro lenses I have used. The Canon EF-S 60 mm was pretty close optically, but as the Sigma was full frame I would probably give the nod to the Sigma. If all they did was update the housing and focusing, then this will still be an excellent lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 26, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> Internally-focusing macros have to use strong focus breathing to focus down to 1:1 (let alone beyond), and it takes a bigger toll on transmission, too. For example, the Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, when it's at absolute 1:1, is actually about 72mm t/7.4. (Give-or-take for minor copy variation and specific shooting scenario; I haven't used the EF-S 60mm or non-L 100mm to have their measurements to hand.) Of course weight and cost also go up.
> 
> Externally-focusing macro lenses can go to whatever magnification you want without changing the actual focal length, and though of course light is lost as the lens extends, it's usually not actually as much of a loss as when the lens has to shift everything around internally. That's the benefit to simpler designs like this. So this Sigma probably stays at 70mm no matter what magnification you want, and likely gets no darker than t/5 or so.



Ask, and the forum educates. Thank you for a super helpful post -- very much appreciated!

A


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2018)

Are we positive it's NOT much more than a 1:1? With the external focusing, it could be offering up more magnification.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 26, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> Internally-focusing macros have to use strong focus breathing to focus down to 1:1 (let alone beyond), and it takes a bigger toll on transmission, too. For example, the Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, when it's at absolute 1:1, is actually about 72mm t/7.4. (Give-or-take for minor copy variation and specific shooting scenario; I haven't used the EF-S 60mm or non-L 100mm to have their measurements to hand.) Of course weight and cost also go up.
> 
> Externally-focusing macro lenses can go to whatever magnification you want without changing the actual focal length, and though of course light is lost as the lens extends, it's usually not actually as much of a loss as when the lens has to shift everything around internally. That's the benefit to simpler designs like this. So this Sigma probably stays at 70mm no matter what magnification you want, and likely gets no darker than t/5 or so.
> 
> ...



That's really interesting, thanks! I've always meant to compare my 100L with the 24-105L at ~100mm to see if they differ, but now I know what to expect


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2018)

slclick said:


> Are we positive it's NOT much more than a 1:1? With the external focusing, it could be offering up more magnification.



This picture shows the lens at 1:1 and what appears to be maximum extension.

The nifty thing about the lens is that the inner barrel only extends as far as the lens hood (which is attached to the outer barrel). So with the hood on the external length of the lens doesn't change.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 27, 2018)

Minus: focus by wire. I don't care; if the long throw really is long.
Plus: compatible with Sigma TC's. There's that 2:1 magnification I want without sacrificing infinity focus.

Quite an intriguing lens! Maybe the one for backpacking.


----------

